# Hardline/False Floor Build, And Hardline Questions????



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

So I am getting ready to do my hardline setup and finish my trunk setup. I went to home depot today to get some stuff to do my hardlines and they had absolutely nothing I can use, so what I want to know is a few things.

What size hard lines do you use, 3/8th, 1/2, etc?

What type of fittings do you use, PTC, Compression, etc.?

What type of hard line do you use and where can I order it from?

What type of fitting do you use to go through the false floor?

What do you use to keep the hard lines, shiny, and polished?

Any other recommendations, information, and pics of your setup would really help.

Thanks in advance.

My current trunk situation.








My car.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

sounds like every single question you could ever ask about hardlines, fitting types are preference allot of time, depending on what you think leaks less.. the fitting to go through the floor is called a bulkhead union. Polish depends on what kind of line your running.. do your homework before you go to homedepot they have everything you need


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> sounds like every single question you could ever ask about hardlines, fitting types are preference allot of time, depending on what you think leaks less.. the fitting to go through the floor is called a bulkhead union. Polish depends on what kind of line your running.. do your homework before you go to homedepot they have everything you need


i did do my homework, i talked to jeremyz about it and went there with a list of what i wanted, they had almost zero 3/8th fittings, they had almost no 3/8th copper line, the home depot i go to usually doesnt have anything i need


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

Read through the "what is hardlines thread." I got all the same answers from it.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Just put my order in with Bagriders.

I went with PTC fittings and I'm going to use copper line.

Should start the hardlines hopefully this weekend provided all the parts come in.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You can get good ptc trucker fittings from greenlinehose.com :thumbup:

Plus they are just down the street from my work too


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> You can get good ptc trucker fittings from greenlinehose.com :thumbup:
> 
> Plus they are just down the street from my work too


just ordered all of my fittings from bagriders :thumbup:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

i do like your wheels, what are they please?


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

cuprajake said:


> i do like your wheels, what are they please?


Rays Cerumo Sports

They are for sale.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...FT-Baller-Candy-Teal-Rays-Cerumo-Sports-(Rare!)


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

fittings and tubing from home depot are the absolute worst


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

All of my (stainless) fittings and tubing came from Swagelok. I got my bender from Ridgid.


----------

